# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  تخفيض أجور النقل العام بنسبة 7 بالمئة

## ابن الاردن

تخفيض أجور النقل العام بنسبة 7 بالمئة



عمان - (بترا) - اعلن وزير النقل المهندس علاء البطاينة امس عن تخفيض اجور النقل العام بنسبة حوالي 7 بالمئة لوسائط النقل العاملة على الديزل والبنزين اعتبارا من يوم غد الاحد .
وقال البطاينة الذي يراس مجلس ادارة هيئة تنظيم قطاع النقل العام في تصريح صحافي ان الهيئة تعد قوائم التعرفة الجديدة للوسائط التي تعمل ضمن مناطق اختصاصها ليتم الاعلان عنها غدا .
وتتولى الهيئة تنظيم النقل في جميع محافظات المملكة باستثناء محافظتي عمان التي تؤول صلاحياتها لامانة عمان، والعقبة لسلطة منطقة العقبة الاقتصادية الخاصة.
واضاف البطاينة ان الهيئة ستعدل تعرفة النقل في حال وصلت نسبة تخفيض او زيادة اسعار المحروقات في المملكة الى 20 بالمئة فما فوق لتنعكس بشكل ملموس على المواطن وتراعي مصلحة المشغل .
وتجاوزت نسبة تخفيض اسعار المحروقات في المملكة خلال الاسبوعين الماضيين تباعا 20 بالمئة .
وكانت الهيئة خفضت في التاسع عشر من الشهر الماضي اجور النقل العام بنسبة 7 بالمئة لوسائط النقل العاملة على الديزل و 5ر8 بالمئة للوسائط العاملة على البنزين ، كما عدلت التعرفة الكيلومترية لسيارات التكسي لتصبح 10 فلسات لكل 54 مترا بدلا من 10 فلسات لكل 50 مترا .
من جهة اخرى قررت شركة الاسمنت الاردنية تخفيض سعر الاسمنت بمقدار 1ر3 دينار للطن اعتبارا من يوم غد الاحد وذلك جراء انخفاض اسعار زيت الوقود.
ويأتي هذا التخفيض تأكيدا على التزام الشركة بتخفيض اسعار منتجاتها حال انخفاض سعر زيت الوقود.

منقول عن جريد الرأي

ابن الاردن... :Icon31:

----------


## ابن الاردن

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

يا سيدي خير ان شاء الله

لاني قبل 10 دقايق طلعت مع شوفير تكسي.... كسر ايدو وبلش يشحد عليها....

بقللي مش موفية..... طبعا هو غلط ... وما عرف مع مين علق.....

اكثر من 15 دقيقة .. وانا معاه بالتكسي " لان المشوار بعيد " ....الموووهم ... خوثني ...

قلتلو كيف مش موفية ... من 14 دينار .. ل8 دنانير .... ومش موفيه ...انتو شوفيرت التكاسي طماعين ...

وغشاشين .... وسألتو عن عدادو .... طبعا ما كان مشغلو ... وما كان  مزبطو عل الاسعار الجديدة ....

لما وصلني عالبيت .... بققلي يا رب ما اشوفك ثاني مرة
ههههههههههه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> يا سيدي خير ان شاء الله
> 
> لاني قبل 10 دقايق طلعت مع شوفير تكسي.... كسر ايدو وبلش يشحد عليها....
> 
> بقللي مش موفية..... طبعا هو غلط ... وما عرف مع مين علق.....
> 
> اكثر من 15 دقيقة .. وانا معاه بالتكسي " لان المشوار بعيد " ....الموووهم ... خوثني ...
> 
> قلتلو كيف مش موفية ... من 14 دينار .. ل8 دنانير .... ومش موفيه ...انتو شوفيرت التكاسي طماعين ...
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  الله يعطيك العافيه
هداك اليوم وصلني تكسي..من قدام البريد لعند مستشفى ابن النفيس..اخد دينار وبحكيلي مسامحك بالباقي :Bl (14):  قلتله لا مابدي تامحني قديش بدك وين عدادك..طلع مش مشغله وحكالي خلص توكلي على الله هون في طلبات لانه قريب من مجمع عمان الجديد...يخرب بيتهم

شكرا ابن الاردن

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> يا سيدي خير ان شاء الله
> 
> لاني قبل 10 دقايق طلعت مع شوفير تكسي.... كسر ايدو وبلش يشحد عليها....
> 
> بقللي مش موفية..... طبعا هو غلط ... وما عرف مع مين علق.....
> 
> اكثر من 15 دقيقة .. وانا معاه بالتكسي " لان المشوار بعيد " ....الموووهم ... خوثني ...
> 
> قلتلو كيف مش موفية ... من 14 دينار .. ل8 دنانير .... ومش موفيه ...انتو شوفيرت التكاسي طماعين ...
> ...


يا جماعة صحيح انا نفسي اصير شوفير تكسي بس مش نفسي اصير نصاب وطماع


شوفيرية التكاسي وللأسف معظمهم طماعين ونصابين وسألوني انا .... لانو مرات بروح انا ومهدي بتكسي واحد بوصل مهدي عبيتو وبعدين بوصلني في منهم بوخذو 2 وهيك الطبيعي وعلى العداد وفي منهم بوخذ 3 ونص شفتو الفرق دينار ونص فبطر اعمل معو مشكلة قد الارض ليقبل بدينارين ونص وبصير يتفلسف ويقلك عدم المؤاخذة التكسي اللي وصلكو بدينارين شكلو مش داري عن الدنيا وخروف ومن كلامهم التافه

بصراحة اللي شفتو انا انو بعمان بمشو عالعداد لانو في عليهم رقابة صارمة وما بوخذو اكثر من العداد بس باربد ولا في رقابة ولا حد سائل بصراحة الموضوع بطل ينسكت عليه ولازم المسؤولين باربد يتحركو ويشتغلو بدل ما هم قاعدين لا شغلة ولا عملة

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> يا جماعة صحيح انا نفسي اصير شوفير تكسي بس مش نفسي اصير نصاب وطماع
> 
> 
> شوفيرية التكاسي وللأسف معظمهم طماعين ونصابين وسألوني انا .... لانو مرات بروح انا ومهدي بتكسي واحد بوصل مهدي عبيتو وبعدين بوصلني في منهم بوخذو 2 وهيك الطبيعي وعلى العداد وفي منهم بوخذ 3 ونص شفتو الفرق دينار ونص فبطر اعمل معو مشكلة قد الارض ليقبل بدينارين ونص وبصير يتفلسف ويقلك عدم المؤاخذة التكسي اللي وصلكو بدينارين شكلو مش داري عن الدنيا وخروف ومن كلامهم التافه
> 
> بصراحة اللي شفتو انا انو بعمان بمشو عالعداد لانو في عليهم رقابة صارمة وما بوخذو اكثر من العداد بس باربد ولا في رقابة ولا حد سائل بصراحة الموضوع بطل ينسكت عليه ولازم المسؤولين باربد يتحركو ويشتغلو بدل ما هم قاعدين لا شغلة ولا عملة




زيادة كمان لكلام احمد....

قبل يومين اخذت تكسي من عند شعبان اللي بشارع الجامعه.... يعني قول من عند حبيبة تبع الحو .... لعند باب كلية الحصن ....عدادو دينار و 60 قرش....

بس انا كنت متفق معو ع 2......

يعني شوف المسافة ...... طوييلة ب دينار و 60 قرش

طبعا العداد بيحسب رايح راجع ....يعني دينار ونص رايح وراجع.....

عملت حساباتي لاخر تعديلات للبترول اليوم.... لقيت انو السيارة اللي ماتورها 1600 سي سي...بتصرف بالكيلو تقريبا وانا مطبشهم 5 قروووش .....بس

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> الله يعطيك العافيه
> هداك اليوم وصلني تكسي..من قدام البريد لعند مستشفى ابن النفيس..اخد دينار وبحكيلي مسامحك بالباقي قلتله لا مابدي تامحني قديش بدك وين عدادك..طلع مش مشغله وحكالي خلص توكلي على الله هون في طلبات لانه قريب من مجمع عمان الجديد...يخرب بيتهم
> 
> شكرا ابن الاردن


من دوار البريد لعند مستشفى ابن النفيس ودينار ومسامحك بالباقي .... يا فرحتي وهات عليكي كمان :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

انا الي شايفه انه بزيدو الاجرة علينا  الاستغلال موجود

شكرا على الخبر

----------


## ابن الاردن

شكرا على المرووووووووور

----------

